# sheep sounds- what do they mean?



## TeamChaos (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not having any luck finding a page or forum discussion that talks about different vocalizations of sheep. Sheepowners, do you have any resources you could point me to or would you be willing to teach me a little sheep-speak?

I've got two little babies and their hunger sound isn't hard to pick out, but they also make little meowing sounds and some kind of breathy calls that have me baffled. Thanks!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 19, 2011)

I've got blackbellys and until one of them finally had a lamb they never made a sound. Only sounds any of them make are the moms calling for the lambs. My goats bellow all the time for food, fun or attention, but my sheep are pretty much silent. Sorry no help.


----------

